# Any Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle fans?



## Chewy5150 (Jan 29, 2014)

They released some photos of the turtles and Shredder for the new movie. Pumped!

SCOOP: A Look At Final Designs For The New TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES


----------



## bobbybuu (Jan 29, 2014)

I think the photos got taken down. That sucks, I didn't get to see them. Well, I'm pretty sure there somewhere on the inter-web.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 29, 2014)

New design is shown 3:31


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 29, 2014)

I grew up on the turtles. I think they look "waasome." 

I just hope they're body suits and not cgi. The cgi turts were garbage


----------



## wankerness (Jan 29, 2014)

Based on the picture in that video at 3:31, looks very much along the lines of the first three movies.


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 29, 2014)

Megan Fox April O'neil.... NOPE!


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 29, 2014)

Cowabunga dudes!


----------



## MFB (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll lay it on the line: I'm a fvcking TMNT fanatic.

So much so that I've got a tattoo of Leo's headband and katanas on my left calf, and I own all three movie in DUPLICATE after having seen TMNT II: Secret of the Ooze well over 100 times; yes, I was the kid who every weekend went to the video store that was a few blocks over and rented it. Why? Because it fvcking rules.

This looks fvcking HORRID. It's like the setup to a shitty joke of "Hey, how many people does it take to ruin an entire franchise? Just one - Michael Bay!" I understand each turtle is unique and has their own personality, but now they've got their own uniform like they're something out of GI Joe - the most lenient branch of military uniforms the world has ever known. Leonardo looks like he has arm TATTOOS? How, WHY?! What purpose does that serve him, or to his personality? None. Suddenly Mikey is dressed like a punk-rocker even though he's the party dude, while Raph has just sunglasses and like, the 40-year old wanna be rocker headband thing going on. Donatello looks ....ing ridiculous with not only glasses - TAPED NONETHELESS - but also welding goggles casually on top of his head too!

Everything just seems wrong, and this is the first time it ISN'T immediately Megan Fox


----------



## sakeido (Jan 30, 2014)

The new turtles look fine to me, and I own like three copies of the first movie and have TMNT on my XBL tag and other forums and shit. I'm a big fan and don't mind it at all.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

The turtles are CGI'd the same way the Hulk was for Avengers with the actors in motion capture suits. I just hope their voices are cool like the first 3 films. I'll always be a turtles fan and will forever want Dan Spitz's turtle jackson and PRS.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

Much Better Look At New TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES Via Promo Art Hopefully this poster photo stays up!


----------



## wankerness (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha, OK, that looks flat-out retarded. I now understand why people are mad. Though, I feel like any attempt to make a ninja turtles movie would necessarily have to be directed at the same age group that made the first two successful, because a few weird old nerds like us with nostalgia fever sure aren't capable of making something a box-office success alone, and most normal people are not going to touch something called TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES unless their kids drag them there like we did to our parents back in 1991. Maybe the kids are into that kind of thing today.

God, Michelangelo's face is hilarious.


----------



## MFB (Jan 30, 2014)

Chewy5150 said:


> Much Better Look At New TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES Via Promo Art Hopefully this poster photo stays up!



Better look at them - yes.
Better impression - nope.

A buddy of mine who works at a theater showed me this same image, and it made me think of the Lizard from The Amazing Spiderman, I think because of the nose and overall similar color structure


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am a huge TMNT fan. Bring back Krang


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 30, 2014)

What the .... is wrong with Raphael's face. He looks like a mutation between a turtle and a Skeksi... Or Skeksis... Or whatever.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm glad I was a kid when the original turtles came out.
I still have my original action figures, some of my prized possessions. Gear/guitars come & go but my TMNT toys are forever.

Kids now are being deprived or the "trve" Ninja Turtles.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 31, 2014)

And just like that... My childhood is ruined...


----------



## MFB (Jan 31, 2014)

Just think we had to sit through that April O'Neill when #2 bestowed upon us this one


----------



## 12enoB (Jan 31, 2014)

They certainly made Donatello look like a bitch.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 31, 2014)

wankerness said:


> snip



that's the downside of watching TMNT on blu-ray. get to see all these fine details, and the seams between the turtle heads and bodies and stuff. Same with Dark Crystal... they looked great in 480i or 480p, and still good but occasionally dodgy in 1080p 

the new Turtles might look a little too mean. I don't see kids getting into these guys, they all look like mini-kaiju with horror movie influences. but it could still be badass


----------



## Chewy5150 (Jan 31, 2014)

The movie definitely won't be as awesome as the first 2 films, 3rd one was ok and the full cgi wasn't good, but it'll be different in a good way I think. I still think they should just use puppets and actors like the original because to me it seemed way more realistic. 

The turtles definitely have the Lizard look from Spider-man though. My first thought was kinda the Kangaroos from Warriors of Virtue since they are sort of more human-like and have clothes haha.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 31, 2014)

..as long as they don't look too cartoonish, ill be fine with it. Im a fan of old school animatronics and such, and I miss it


----------



## Drusas (Feb 1, 2014)

Ehh, aren't they still aliens? I don't know. I don't think I can give Michael Bay a single penny to ruin another franchise from my childhood. Can't beat the old school movies (1-2 at least). 

Sad times when Hollywood runs out of movies to make that they begin rehashing shows that weren't even that good when we were kids.


----------



## MFB (Feb 1, 2014)

The thing that sucks most about this is that so many people have said "NO!" or "What the .... is that?" or anything along those lines that give the impression of "Hey, maybe this is a bad idea" but Michael Bay doesn't hear any of it and because he's got so much money at his disposal; he can willingly not hear any of it and just keep throwing money at it until it's done and then it's out there in existence. He's judge, jury, and executioner.


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> ..as long as they don't look too cartoonish, ill be fine with it. Im a fan of old school animatronics and such, and I miss it



I wish all the old animatronic and practical effect stuff would come back too. It's just cheaper and faster nowadays to cgi everything, but it just doesn't have that same look.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Feb 27, 2014)

They've announced a teaser trailer will be attacted to the new Captain America movie in April! PUMPED.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Mar 26, 2014)

Supposed to have a teaser trailer tomorrow *crosses fingers*


----------



## Chewy5150 (Mar 27, 2014)

BOOM.

Full TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES Trailer Hits!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 27, 2014)

NOPE!


----------



## MFB (Mar 27, 2014)

I want to enjoy it, but it just seems wrong. Fundamentally, visually, everything.

Edit: I will say that the Shredder helmet looks right


----------



## wankerness (Mar 28, 2014)

Absolutely hideous, the entire thing is teal and orange! Looks like a Michael Bay movie.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm torn, i want to like it but it just doesn't feel right.

How can you enjoy the comedic side of the Turtles when they look like that.

It's like the Predator trying to crack a joke. It just doesn't work.


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 28, 2014)

I wish they would have gone animatronic, the original movie turtles look better to me. 

I really don't like Megan Fox as April, but not nearly as bad as the terrible 90's mom chick from SOTO.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 29, 2014)

If you guys put away your nostalgia glasses for the old movies and look at this as a fresh take on it, it doesn't actually look too bad. 

Looking back on the old turtles movies, they were bad, honestly bad. But they were fun, and I think this has the same potential.


----------



## insanebassninja (Mar 29, 2014)

My childhood is Shreded now.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 30, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> If you guys put away your nostalgia glasses for the old movies and look at this as a fresh take on it, it doesn't actually look too bad.
> 
> Looking back on the old turtles movies, they were bad, honestly bad. But they were fun, and I think this has the same potential.



Yes, the old movies were terrible, but this looks worse. Cause they have lips.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 30, 2014)

That's a silly reason to say something looks worse. They have lips, who cares? They're humanoids, humanoids have lips.

The reptile species in The Elder Scrolls have lips, too.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 30, 2014)

It was meant to be a funny joke, but that is the primary thing that looks different about them from the old designs, and they now look incredibly creepy.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah their sculptural choices for this movie are way off.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Mar 31, 2014)

While I'm more used to the designs on their freaky human faces than I was I will say the size of the turtles is crazy. I'm just excited to see something new that will have dark tone to film like the original.


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2014)

I've lightened up after my initial criticisms of the first draft, so here's my updated feelings:

1. Lips - .... this, without that I feel like the face would be fine but we'll never know
2. Costumes - Leonardo's works because he's a warrior/samurai and disciplined like one by Splinter, but Donnie carrying that giant back around and Mikey looking like a wannabe punk-rocker are just bad decisions.
3. Megan Fox - .... no, why is she ruining all the good franchises. Transformers, now this?
4. It's T*G*RI, not TCRI

Regardless I know I'll end up seeing it and hating the lips/costume the whole time but I'll try not to let it ruin it for me.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't think megan fox is a cause, I think she's a symptom. She's cast in awful movies and then filmed to look as plasticy as possible, so now she's typecast. I don't think she actually has a negative effect on the movies, they would have cast someone else that they then turned into someone else that looked like some kind of plastic barbie doll through the magic of teal and orange and hideous photography.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 1, 2014)

Going by the trailer, I think a nine year old would enjoy it every bit as much as nine year old Grand Moff Tim enjoyed the original movie when it came out.


----------



## fps (Apr 1, 2014)

This looks fine. You guys slating it, why do you even WANT this Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie to be "good"? You're not 8 any more, why do you care?


----------



## insanebassninja (Apr 1, 2014)

fps said:


> This looks fine. You guys slating it, why do you even WANT this Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie to be "good"? You're not 8 any more, why do you care?



I'm still going to scream My childhood is ruined.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 1, 2014)

What's with people thinking growing up means only liking dramas, cliche action flicks and romantic comedies. Nostalgia or not I don't see the issue with older people liking something marketed for kids. One's reason for liking something is really irrelevant as long as they like it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 1, 2014)

Not sure if I'm included in "people" there, but I definitely don't think that. I just think that the people Ninja Turtles are squarely marketed at will likely enjoy this as much as the people it was marketed at in the 80s enjoyed it then, even if the people it was marketed at in the 80s don't enjoy the new one now .


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 1, 2014)

I just hope some dad doesn't take his son to see it, and then ruin his son's experience by complaining about it because it doesn't live up to his expectations, or negatively effect his son's own perceptions of it by telling how much he should NOT have enjoyed it, even if he actually did.


----------



## skeels (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm an old Eastman and Laird fan. I just don't see why they can't be funny AND kill people.


----------



## fps (Apr 2, 2014)

flint757 said:


> What's with people thinking growing up means only liking dramas, cliche action flicks and romantic comedies. Nostalgia or not I don't see the issue with older people liking something marketed for kids. One's reason for liking something is really irrelevant as long as they like it.



First there are so many other types of film out there other than those, romcoms are basically the acceptable children's film for grownups, simplistic, stupid, cliche-filled, misleading and lie-riddled. Second I'm mainly responding against this "ruined my childhood" thing people bring out. Because the people who saw the original aren't 8 any more they just aren't going to feel the same way about this film no matter what, it's not the marketing that's changed, no-one made a Teenager Mutant Ninja Turtles film out of love of art, it was a tie-in and a merchfest, and I loved the first two, as a kid, and if they're on TV I might watch them now, but as nostalgia. The issue is that people grow up, not that the machine creating these movies has changed. I don't understand the obsession with the mighty superheroes who we all bow down before the general superiority of, no, I like films about people, but I'd be willing to give this film a shot based on what I've seen, looks like a laugh.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Apr 2, 2014)

I think the movie will be fine. Its basically pulling from the original comics and the cartoon with a spin of its own. Also TCRI is from the comics.. its where Utroms/Kraang will come into play


----------



## wankerness (Apr 3, 2014)

fps said:


> First there are so many other types of film out there other than those, romcoms are basically the acceptable children's film for grownups, simplistic, stupid, cliche-filled, misleading and lie-riddled. Second I'm mainly responding against this "ruined my childhood" thing people bring out. Because the people who saw the original aren't 8 any more they just aren't going to feel the same way about this film no matter what, it's not the marketing that's changed, no-one made a Teenager Mutant Ninja Turtles film out of love of art, it was a tie-in and a merchfest, and I loved the first two, as a kid, and if they're on TV I might watch them now, but as nostalgia. The issue is that people grow up, not that the machine creating these movies has changed. I don't understand the obsession with the mighty superheroes who we all bow down before the general superiority of, no, I like films about people, but I'd be willing to give this film a shot based on what I've seen, looks like a laugh.



I first saw the first TMNT movie when I was about 17, so I thought it was truly horrible. I have some nostalgia for the 2nd movie, which is way crappier than the first, but I saw that one when I was about 8. I think this one probably won't be any worse from a movie quality standpoint, but that doesn't mean it won't be really bad, and I still like to complain about super-harsh teal and orange color grading on subject matter that doesn't call for it and I am super creeped out by turtles with lips!


----------



## Chewy5150 (Apr 3, 2014)

Odd..

Johnny Knoxville And Tony Shalhoub Cast As 'Leonardo' And 'Splinter' In TMNT


----------



## insanebassninja (Apr 5, 2014)

Did anyone miss this point this distems me on so many levels.... 
he Turtles are normal human teenaged non-identical quadruplet brothers age 18, 3 of which as janitors, and the "lead" brother in security, all at TCRI when they stumble into the "Central Mutagenic Chamber" that they know they're not supposed to go to and become accidentally exposed to it. I don't know their real names but I'm told they're equivalent to "Tom, Steven, Jim and Dave."
* The ooze instantly mutates you in this universe into the last thing you touched. The last thing the brothers touched was a tortoise they find in the lab and pass around goofily ala "Hot Potato."
 
* The ooze instantly mutates you in this universe into the last thing you touched. The last thing the brothers touched was a tortoise they find in the lab and pass around goofily ala "Hot Potato."
 
Lets they did something somewhat right? NO... THE NINJA TURTLES WERE TURTLES BEFORE They touched the ooze. 

​


----------



## Chewy5150 (Apr 15, 2014)

Few days late but here is a tv spot with some quick Splinter footage

More TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES Footage In New TV Spot


----------



## wankerness (Apr 15, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Did anyone miss this point this distems me on so many levels....
> he Turtles are normal human teenaged non-identical quadruplet brothers age 18, 3 of which as janitors, and the "lead" brother in security, all at TCRI when they stumble into the "Central Mutagenic Chamber" that they know they're not supposed to go to and become accidentally exposed to it. I don't know their real names but I'm told they're equivalent to "Tom, Steven, Jim and Dave."
> * The ooze instantly mutates you in this universe into the last thing you touched. The last thing the brothers touched was a tortoise they find in the lab and pass around goofily ala "Hot Potato."
> 
> ...



Well, that explains the lips at least.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Apr 16, 2014)

This movie will be sacrilegious.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles were exactly an important property with such integrity that they could be victims of sacrilege, but yeah, this clearly is nothing close to their original incarnation


----------



## fps (Apr 20, 2014)

AndrewFTMfan said:


> This movie will be sacrilegious.



Seriously, this is a franchise about ooze that turns turtles into ninjas. Sacrilege doesn't come into it.


----------



## warped (May 6, 2014)

I'll probably watch it - loved it back in the day. Even found my collector cards (still have the full set, although it's not worth anything)


----------



## Chewy5150 (May 7, 2014)

I have some of those cards! Probably the best part of my TMNT collection is my set of Mirage volume 1 comics, but I still need a few to complete it.


----------



## MFB (Jun 24, 2014)

Mild spoilers for the movie in here: TMNT: The New Trailer is Here! | moviepilot.com

I ...don't hate this as much as I did before. Costumes for Donnie/Mikey seem to be my biggest gripe.


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 25, 2014)

Trailer!! (edit: Sorry MFB, didn't see your link! )



Article ...
New NINJA TURTLES Trailer: How Does Shredder Walk in That Thing? « Nerdist


----------



## Chewy5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

Saw the film on Saturday night. Over all it wasn't a bad film. The personalities of the turtles was close point besides having to get used to Knoxville's voice. the fight scenes were awesome. I enjoyed it. Hopefully for the sequel we see less of Megan Fox, get a badass Casey Jones, and Dimension X.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Oct 5, 2014)

Probably going to Redbox this one. The trailers look like I can get into the movie, however their look is still off-putting for me. I'll reserve judgement until I see the finished product.  

One thing I will say to everyone who feels loyal to their nostalgia from the 80s is that, while I loved the original TV show as a kid, it is now HARD for me to watch. Bad voice work, bad stories, and bad animation/editing. This is coming from someone who has watched cartoons for his entire life. I will still watch the original from time to time as I have a son and like to show him some old-school stuff, but 
I think the 2003 series was actually done better. The new Nickelodeon series is simply fun to watch. 

Now I'll go ahead and end my diatribe and go put on my fire suit.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 5, 2014)

Metal Mortician said:


> Probably going to Redbox this one. The trailers look like I can get into the movie, however their look is still off-putting for me. I'll reserve judgement until I see the finished product.
> 
> One thing I will say to everyone who feels loyal to their nostalgia from the 80s is that, while I loved the original TV show as a kid, it is now HARD for me to watch. Bad voice work, bad stories, and bad animation/editing. This is coming from someone who has watched cartoons for his entire life. I will still watch the original from time to time as I have a son and like to show him some old-school stuff, but
> I think the 2003 series was actually done better. The new Nickelodeon series is simply fun to watch.
> ...



The only episode I've watched since 1993 was this one:



And...it completely exceeded all expectations. This is both hilarious and wildly entertaining. "_Even machines must obey the law!_" *throws refrigerator* _"Face stern justice, appliances!"_

I'm probably not going to watch any other episodes cause I doubt any of them would live up to this one, but damn, this is incredible and makes me feel like my childhood was not wasted.


----------



## Zsharp (Nov 10, 2014)

Nothing will beat the originals, I mean come on, secret of the ooze?!!! EPIC


----------



## ridner (Nov 20, 2014)

I finally got around to watching this a couple wks ago. I tried to do so with an open mind - hard to do when the kid in you was a huge fan back in the day - cartoon, movies, toys, cards, clothes, bedding, etc! I couldn't get into it - the back story/origin was dumb, shredder looked dumb and the plot was dumb. glad it only cost me the time I spent to watch it. I really hope they don't do several of these like Transformers.


----------



## ridner (Nov 21, 2014)

I watched the 1990 film last night - such a classic flick - shits all over the new one! new movies suck!


----------



## FrankDeets (Nov 21, 2014)

dude I love ninja turtles


----------



## wankerness (Nov 21, 2014)

ridner said:


> I watched the 1990 film last night - such a classic flick - shits all over the new one! new movies suck!



Is there anyone who likes the original who saw it for the first time after the age of 13? I saw it in high school and thought it was atrocious, and am wondering if the old one isn't just as bad or worse than the new one, and all the complaints about the remake that include unfavorable comparisons to the original aren't entirely from people blinded by nostalgia.

NOTE: I did see Secret of the Ooze more than once when I was sub-10 and thought it was awesome, but there's no doubt in my mind it's just as bad or worse than the original!


----------



## ridner (Nov 21, 2014)

I just feel like there is no substance to the remake. Seems stale and lifeless


----------



## MFB (Nov 21, 2014)

Secret of the Ooze holds up, and I've seen it at this point, probably 200+ times


----------



## Chewy5150 (Nov 24, 2014)

I recently watched the original first film and SOTO. The first one definitely has the story/climax that Ooze and III don't. Plus it has more based off the original Mirage comics. Although Ooze was what I watched most of as a kid (most likely do to having that and III on VHS haha).

I like them all though. The new film has its moments. I just wish they'd use puppetry like the originals rather than CGI and I would've have liked less Megan Fox in the movie and plot line.


----------



## neurosis (Nov 24, 2014)

I watched it last week. It had a few moments here and there, mostly the fighting scenes I would say. Otherwise it was a drawn out boring thing. I am also completely over the whole Spectacle. It seems executives and producers think people can only get into entertainment if it features never-ending filler scenes that look more like video game intros than actual film. 

I think the reason why the original turtles movie has a special place for us is mostly for the story and closer relationship to the comic books. I remember watching the third one in theaters and genuinely disliking it. I thought it was boring and I didm´t like the new look of the turtles. But that is also why I can´t stand the look of the new toys either. They look so... ¨chipper¨might be the right word. 

The Bandai toys and the Mirage comics were the real deal. Then came the TV series and a friendlier, yet still badass characterization in the movies. These turtles in the Michael bay film they are not cool by themselves... 

I also don´t get this urge to change up the main story.


----------



## ridner (Nov 24, 2014)

watched II over the wknd as well - still thought it was good. not sure about III - I don't recall liking that one originally. might give it a whirl though.


----------



## ridner (Nov 26, 2014)

tried watching III last night - couldn't do it!


----------



## wankerness (Nov 27, 2014)

I last saw it when it was new in the theater. I vaguely remember samurais getting switched back to NY and Casey Jones teaching them hockey. I think the main little kid was named Yoshi, too, which was distracting cause Mario.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 27, 2014)

I've always loved the turtles. Michelangelo will always be my favorite turtle. 
I watched the trailer for the new one. It's not terrible, but it's not "OMGZ TEH TERTLZ R BACK!!!" kinds of amazing either. Superhero movies are in vogue, and people seem to be burnt out a bit on Marvel/DC stuff. So it makes sense for there to be movies coming out that are trying to reboot other formerly popular superheroes. 

I'm going to try to rise above aesthetic preferences and just try to enjoy the movie for what it is. I will say that Megan Fox is starting to become what I consider Cameron Diaz is to movies, a complete annoyance that would be better off without. But hell, I love the turtles enough to overlook what I figure will be bad acting on her part.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 28, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I'm going to try to rise above aesthetic preferences and just try to enjoy the movie for what it is. I will say that Megan Fox is starting to become what I consider Cameron Diaz is to movies, a complete annoyance that would be better off without. But hell, I love the turtles enough to overlook what I figure will be bad acting on her part.



Unlike Cameron Diaz, Megan Fox has never been in a good movie. It's hard to ruin something like Transformers 1/2 or TMNT or Jonah Hex. I don't think any of those movies would have been good no matter who they'd cast in her place. I don't even think she's that bad of an actress when given material that isn't complete garbage; she handles the very snarky, wordy dialogue in Jennifer's Body very well. It's just too bad that movie isn't good either.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 18, 2014)

Saw this finally a couple days ago.

It was ok. There were some parts that were cool, some funny moments, but overall it was pretty...meh. I think the turtles looked pretty cool, though.

Could they have found a worse actress to play April O'neil? Megan Fox has the acting ability and personality of rock.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 5, 2015)

Watching it now with my niece. Voice actor choices meh, Megan Fox awful, Arnold Schwarzenegger turtles meh, crude sex jokes and dumb movie related jokes meh. It definitely has Bay written all over it. It's watchable, but despite the corny nature of the originals they are definitely more complete than this new one. I think I could tolerate Bay more if he wasn't as bad as M. Night at writing dialogue (or whomever writes the dialogue for their movies) .

[EDIT] 

Also  at shredder totally looking like a transformer in the Boss fights.


----------

